# This could have ended badly......



## Kurai (Jan 22, 2015)

One more reason to be mindful of your surroundings if you concealed carry.  This has definitely made me a little more aware about getting out of my vehicle when carrying.  

Shopper that was assaulted is legal concealed carrier.  Assailant arrested, but things could have gone much worse. 

Man arrested after tackling shopper carrying gun - FOX 13 News


----------



## drop bear (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice use of side control though.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 22, 2015)

He should've been more mindful of his surroundings and he should've concealed better.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 22, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> He should've been more mindful of his surroundings and he should've concealed better.


Doesn't say how the guy saw it, other than "in the parking lot."  The victim could have been removing it from a case in the car, and holstering it.  His jacket may simply have raised up while exiting his car.  Lots of ways that the gun might have become visible without any real carelessness on his part. 

But the idiot who jumped him?  He's lucky as hell he lived.  Had he jumped a cop or federal agent, he could be facing felony charges of assault and attempting to disarm.  Why not simply continue to the follow the guy who hasn't done anything but walk into a store.  He hasn't brandished the gun. He hasn't assaulted anyone or given indications (other than simply possessing a gun) that he might be about to commit a robbery.  Why not follow him, and call the cops?  Let the cops -- who are armed themselves, as well as protected by lawful authority, make contact and investigate?  Instead, he chose to intervene in a non-existent crime, and became the suspect and arrestee, rather than hero.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 22, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> Doesn't say how the guy saw it, other than "in the parking lot."  The victim could have been removing it from a case in the car, and holstering it.  His jacket may simply have raised up while exiting his car.  Lots of ways that the gun might have become visible without any real carelessness on his part.
> 
> But the idiot who jumped him?  He's lucky as hell he lived.  Had he jumped a cop or federal agent, he could be facing felony charges of assault and attempting to disarm.  Why not simply continue to the follow the guy who hasn't done anything but walk into a store.  He hasn't brandished the gun. He hasn't assaulted anyone or given indications (other than simply possessing a gun) that he might be about to commit a robbery.  Why not follow him, and call the cops?  Let the cops -- who are armed themselves, as well as protected by lawful authority, make contact and investigate?  Instead, he chose to intervene in a non-existent crime, and became the suspect and arrestee, rather than hero.



The article I read said he saw the gun when the CCW holder removed it from his car and holstered it. 
I have a holster mounted under the dash in every car and habitually holster before I get out. But not always. 
I agree that the idiot is lucky to be alive. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 22, 2015)

The guy who jumped him is an idiot. If he thought the guy with the gun was going to cause trouble he should've alerted the proper people, dialed 911, used some common sense. Instead he chose to take the law into his own hands and now he has to take the consequences.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 23, 2015)

The road to hell is paved with good intentions. So many times it's been said that a tragedy could have been averted if someone had done something about it earlier but it takes good judgement to know when to intervene or even if one should. Sometimes good intentions just aren't enough, some common sense has to come with it.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

The problem is when people take the law into their own hands. All too often that is what people think a concealed carry permit enables them to do. Some people think that a carry permit is a badge in addition to a carry permit. A carry permit does not allow you to chase down bad guys as some people with carry permits have done. The guy who jumped the other guy in this case I certainly wouldn't trust with a carry permit.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 23, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> The problem is when people take the law into their own hands. All too often that is what people think a concealed carry permit enables them to do. Some people think that a carry permit is a badge in addition to a carry permit. A carry permit does not allow you to chase down bad guys as some people with carry permits have done. The guy who jumped the other guy in this case I certainly wouldn't trust with a carry permit.


You barely tie your point here to the thread.  They guy who got jumped in this incident was a lawful, concealed carry permit holder.  The most he can be blamed for is letting the guy in the parking lot see his gun.  This guy in the parking lot who jumped him is the one who took matters into his own hands.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 23, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> The problem is when people take the law into their own hands. All too often that is what people think a concealed carry permit enables them to do. Some people think that a carry permit is a badge in addition to a carry permit. A carry permit does not allow you to chase down bad guys as some people with carry permits have done. The guy who jumped the other guy in this case I certainly wouldn't trust with a carry permit.




You will find though a lot of people advocate taking the law into their own hands, if they do and it turns out alright they are then a hero, if the situation turns out badly them they get told they shouldn't have taken the law into their own hands. It's something that will continue for a long time I think, you cannot train civilians to deal with every eventually, that's what you have security and law forces for but in a country that actively encourages carrying weapons and that wants people to be able to act in a situation you are going to have these types of 'near misses'.


----------



## Carol (Jan 23, 2015)

One aspect that the open-carry enthusiasts have stressed is the desire to show that ordinary, peaceful people go are armed, yet still go about their business, care for their families, and otherwise have productive days contributing to society.    This event makes me think they have some good logic.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Carol said:


> One aspect that the open-carry enthusiasts have stressed is the desire to show that ordinary, peaceful people go are armed, yet still go about their business, care for their families, and otherwise have productive days contributing to society.    This event makes me think they have some good logic.



Well that's true, lots of people who carry, open or otherwise, are all around peaceful individuals who don't want to cause any trouble but want to stop those that do. If anything, they make the environment around them more peaceful by deterring troublemakers. Sometimes, quite often I must say, good responsible armed people will bring about and maintain peace. This is why the classic cowboy sidearm was called the Colt Peacemaker, it did exactly that, or to put it more accurately in the hands of good people it enabled them to do just that.

Now, as for open carry vs concealed, I see advantages and disadvantages to both. Lots of it depends where you are. In some places its the norm to open carry and you will fit right in but in other places it will cause some people to flip out even if its legal in those places. Also, with open carry its easier for somebody else to grab your weapon and it can automatically set you up to be a target unlike with concealed carry, but with concealed carry it can be harder to reach and deploy your weapon if you have to and if people don't know your armed than you won't be a deterrent although you also won't be a target.


----------

